# Pokémon Brilliant Diamond/Shining Pearl Guide/ Pokédex Books



## stüssy (Nov 20, 2021)

Does anyone know if there are going to be Pokémon Brilliant Diamond/Shining Pearl Guide/ Pokédex Books from Future Press or Prima ? 
I haven’t found anything yet.


----------

